# Condition not found



## ercoder65 (Aug 20, 2010)

If a patient presents, without any symptoms, for an Ultrasound due to having an ovarian cyst that needed to be monitored, and the physician documents "no cyst found, normal US" as his post procedure diagnosis, would the ovarian cyst still be coded as the primary diagnosis even though it is no longer present or would one of the V-codes be used? Thanks!

Rich


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't code something that's documented as definitely not being there. I would use a code for *Observation and evaluation for suspected conditions not found*. V71.89 is for other specified suspected condition, but there may be something more specific. You'd have to take a look in your Tabular List for V71 code range.


----------

